# service engine soon



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

my service engine soon light came on today i noticed it at 11850 miles and i dont know why does anyone know if its supposed to come on before 12000???? so far i have a CAI, exhaust and high flow cats could these mods cause the light to go on???


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

those mods shouldnt cause a CEL to come on, but if any of the mods u mentioned were responsible, it would be your CAI.....it mightve messed up your MAF. Does the car seem to run a bit different? what about your gas mileage, has it decreased?.....try resetting the ECU overnight, it might be a fluke of some sort(its been known to happen)


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

how do i reset my ECU??????


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

don't worry about it...some ppl have been having the same problem, just take it to the dealership and have them remove the check engine light...no biggie


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

the light went out all on its own when i left for lunch today..... but did come on this morning before i went to work....so well see if it comes back....


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

What part of GA are u from???


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

southeast part off I-95 exit 1 right before the florida exit 20 miles from jacksonville... im in the navy at kingsbay naval submarine base...or ST marys if that helps

if your near me i would love to check out ur Z or Z's


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

RED350Z said:


> southeast part off I-95 exit 1 right before the florida exit 20 miles from jacksonville... im in the navy at kingsbay naval submarine base...or ST marys if that helps
> 
> if your near me i would love to check out ur Z or Z's


I will be going to the HIN in miami...hoping i finish my car by then...still got to put in the flywheel..then i am done...then itz off to DYNO testing

I go up to GA once in a while...


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

when is the HIN???? let me know ill go check it out and get some tips from u...a little Z support is never wrong....


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

HIN is december 13 in Miami


----------

